# Theif Pouter Out flies out manuvers Hawk



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

I wish i had my video cam with me just a few minutes ago I had my 08 cuban thief pouter chased a hawk the funny thing is that he was looking at the hawk from the balcony and when i went to see what he was looing at he took off like a bat outa hell. Like two seconds later my pouter came back into view huggging the rooftops with a huge hawk right on his tail he sucked in his crop and picked up an inmense amount of speed darted past my balcony and dropped to street level huging the asfault with hawk still in persuit semi loop avoiding some kids party bounce house picked up altitude again circled around the house and flew directly into his hole hawk slammed into the side of my balconyCuban Theif pouter 1 Hawk 0000.


----------

